# KONTAKT 5 just went on sale :)



## Madrigal (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Kontakt 5 and other NI products are now offered for a 50% discout between the 22nd and 29th of july. 

http://www.native-instruments.com/fr/sp ... er-season/

I'm happy  

This means we should also be expecting Kontakt 6 sometime soon.


----------



## thehuman (Jul 22, 2013)

Madrigal @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> This means we should also be expecting Kontakt 6 sometime soon.



Not necessarily. They almost always have a sale on all of their items through the summer months. If anything, I would expect Kontakt 6 to launch with Komplete 10, like they did with Battery 4/Komplete 9. Probably in 2014, since Komplete 9 just came out a few months ago.

I just want them to stop beating around the bush and put Komplete on sale already. I am dying to upgrade K8 to K9U...


----------



## Pingu (Jul 22, 2013)

Madrigal @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> This means we should also be expecting Kontakt 6 sometime soon.



And Komplete 10. It's NI's annual sneaky campaign - put everything on sale, then announce that the next version is out, and that the upgrade route costs the same however many versions behind you are.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 22, 2013)

I wait komplete 10 its nice see what it adds. and i talk regular one. i bet price difference for ultimate i can get more useful samples for my style.


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder if the sale applies to k4 - k5 upgrade as well...


----------



## Tatu (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> I wonder if the sale applies to k4 - k5 upgrade as well...



Couldn't find any upgrades...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2013)

West Africa for 50 bucks is all I want.
Kontakt 6....why?

I'd rather they tell me there's membership fees instead of these needless upgrades where we can read how similar they and to vaccinations.


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2013)

Tatu @ 22nd July 2013 said:


> Rob @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the sale applies to k4 - k5 upgrade as well...
> ...



Thanks Tatu, I guess that answers my question...


----------



## Tatu (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Tatu @ 22nd July 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> ...



Pretty much. I sincerely hope. :D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 22, 2013)

Madrigal @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> This means we should also be expecting Kontakt 6 sometime soon.



No.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW, mon ami, an English link will be readable by many more members:

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/sp ... er-season/


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Madrigal @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > This means we should also be expecting Kontakt 6 sometime soon.
> ...


Really? Do tell, because a number of people have asked about buying Kontakt for the banjo (unbelievable as that may sound,) but I've been warning them that I think NI is about due to release K6, so they might want to save their money. But if my guess is wrong . . .


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 22, 2013)

There is no sign of a Kontakt 6 on the horizon.

Justin


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tatu @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Rob @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Tatu @ 22nd July 2013 said:
> ...


Yeah, this makes no sense though. If I want Kontakt 5 now, I'd have to pay more than I would have to upgrade last week. I'd be surprised if NI doesn't add the upgrade option shortly.


----------



## franto (Jul 22, 2013)

Does NI tends to have Komplete 50% sale in summer as well or just such single products 50% sales?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2013)

ScoringFilm @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> There is no sign of a Kontakt 6 on the horizon.


Just for the record, I'm usually totally off when it comes to predictions. That said, I can't see NI letting more that two years go by between 5 & 6.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW I almost fell for the 199 sale in July last year. I'm glad I didn't, because I ended up getting it for 139, last August, with the cross grade offer from having Albion. If I remember correctly, they also had an upgrade sale as well. 

Of course this does not mean they will do it this year.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Madrigal @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> ...



I am a beta tester. I don't think I am violating my NDA by saying we have not seen a K6 beta.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> I am a beta tester. I don't think I am violating my NDA by saying we have not seen a K6 beta.


Hmm, I didn't know beta-testers made such kinds of statements.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 22, 2013)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a beta tester. I don't think I am violating my NDA by saying we have not seen a K6 beta.
> ...



So you are saying what, that:

a) You think it IS an NDA violation.

b) That I am lying about being an NI beta tester?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm saying I didn't know beta-testers made such kinds of statements (oops, did I repeat myself?).

I've never read a Logic, PT, DP, Cubase, or any other plugin beta-tester say things of the sort, Have you? I don't know anything about NDR.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 22, 2013)

franto @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Does NI tends to have Komplete 50% sale in summer as well or just such single products 50% sales?



They do put Komplete on sale, but only if the next version is just round the corner. What happens is they tell you that the upgrade is 50%,which usually makes it $99 - so all those people who've been holding off upgrading finally do it. Then they tell you there's a new version, and the upgrade to that costs $199. Not a problem, except that it's $199 no matter which other version you're going from - so they've managed to get $99 out of you for absolutely nothing.


----------



## franto (Jul 22, 2013)

Pingu @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> franto @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Does NI tends to have Komplete 50% sale in summer as well or just such single products 50% sales?
> ...



Thank you Pingu for reply. But that's about upgrade sale, right? But I do not own Komplete, so I'm asking about 50% sale for full K9.


----------



## bbunker (Jul 22, 2013)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a beta tester. I don't think I am violating my NDA by saying we have not seen a K6 beta.
> ...



Talk about this being a special, metaphysical case: EW is talking about a beta not existing. How often are people asking on public forums about when some plugin WON'T be coming out? Usually it's the opposite, and NDA's would prevent someone from talking about it. So, maybe what you're actually saying is that you've never been in this unique situation in which a beta-tester could shed light on something like this by making such a statement? In which case, yeah. I totally agree with you.

Otherwise, what exactly ARE you suggesting then?


----------



## Pingu (Jul 22, 2013)

franto @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Thank you Pingu for reply. But that's about upgrade sale, right? But I do not own Komplete, so I'm asking about 50% sale for full K9.



I think so - usually at the same time as the cheap upgrade offer. I'm not sure if it's as low as 50%, but it definitely goes on sale.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 22, 2013)

I cannot seem to choose another version of Kontakt, other than the full version. Won't let me select the crossgrade. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Sasje (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought Kontakt 2 for 100 euro's, then bought the upgrade to Kontakt 5 for 99 euro. So I paid: 199 euro's :mrgreen:


----------



## mk282 (Jul 23, 2013)

ScoringFilm and Jay are correct.


----------



## Martin Hines (Jul 23, 2013)

NI ALWAYS has a summer sale, at least for the last 4-5 years.

While a new Komplete or new Kontakt is always a possibility, I would not expect to see new versions this fall.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jul 25, 2013)

I picked up the mutations bundle for $74.50, which is a great deal. I already have Kontakt 5 and picked up Damage and Evolve when it went on sale the last time. The only other products I wouldn't mind having right now is the Abbey Roads drums, but they aren't included in this sale :(


----------

